# CEBU | Mandani Bay Quay | 40 fl x 2 | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Project Name: Mandani Bay Quay
Location: F. E. Zuellig Avenue, North Reclamation Area, Mandaue City, Cebu Philippines 
Developer: HT Land (JV between Hongkong Land and Taft Properties)
Architect: Aidea Philippines
Purpose: 3 towers for residential, one tower for office
Height: 40fl x 2 | 30fl | 25fl

-----

• Renderings from *myhouse.ph* and *sunstar*.



















• *Project location








*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Massive updates from the local thread. 



johnluke said:


> upload image file





wakeuptoreality said:


> @G. Abarquez


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Mandani Bay by Reyn*


----------



## GineerKev (Sep 8, 2020)

Some parts of the New Mandaue Skyline taken from MBQ Tower 2 4th floor.


----------



## Dr. Cloud (Sep 26, 2020)

I am amazed by Cebu city's developments. Keep it up guys. Also, hopefully Cebu's sea don't get polluted and have the same fate as Manila Bay


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Renderings from *Mandani Bay*
























Construction updates as of February 2021, screenshot from *Kalami Cebu!!*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

As of March 2021. Photos by *Mandani Bay*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/02/2021* - *TV Charli*

*




























*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Anton0507 said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/13/2021 - Cebuano 123






















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

GineerKev said:


> The ongoing construction of road tunnel under the future green strip and pedestrian bridge from MB Quay to MB Suites.


----------



## wakeuptoreality (Jan 14, 2007)

DJI_0491 
by KENICHI KAWAMURA, on Flickr


----------



## wakeuptoreality (Jan 14, 2007)

today by me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*01/21/2022* - *Ian and Ida Drone Adventures*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

pio.escoton said:


> Source: *Ahkeeyoo Mike*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> Photo by natuhlekol24


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/05/2022* - *nachoguapito*

*














*


----------



## john luke (Apr 25, 2021)

update


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/21/2022* - *ChArL TV*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/05/2022 - Ozy Adventures




































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/13/2022








*



heartless09 said:


> .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/15/2022* - *Ozy Adventures*

*



































*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

wakeuptoreality said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Highrise23 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

slimer said:


> 07.31.22 by men


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

brodix said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

slimer said:


> 10.02.22 by me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kentoy123 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> 📷 casiano ronaldo























erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday (10/30/2022)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sleepwalker said:


> ..


----------

